# Just got my smoker can I reuse chips?



## zach87colts (Dec 27, 2014)

image.jpg



__ zach87colts
__ Dec 27, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Dec 27, 2014)

Please elaborate


----------



## zach87colts (Dec 27, 2014)

I used a half of a bag of mesquite chips that I soaked overnight I didn't know if those need to be thrown out after one use or if I can smoke again with the same batch


----------



## timberjet (Dec 27, 2014)

You didn't smoke anything with those chips my friend you steamed your meat with them. Yes you can use them to smoke with once they dry out. I don't know how the soaking wood thing got started but it does not work. Wet wood emits steam not smoke.


----------



## zach87colts (Dec 27, 2014)

Very good to know thank you


----------



## timberjet (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162157/soak-or-no-soak-wood-chips A lot of people myself included were misinformed back in the day by smoker owners manuals and cookbooks. I still see it in new recipes online. That is why this website kicks butt. If you need any more help don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## trailsend (Dec 28, 2014)

I just got a new smoker.  It says in the manual to wet, not soak.  Do you suppose this got started to put a little moisture into the smokehouse instead of putting water in your drip pan?  With my old smoker I did it both ways never realized any difference. The old smoker had a larger wood chip tray.  What I did do was add dry chips to the center and soaked chips around the edge.  The dry chips started smoking right away. The soaked chips obviously started smoking when they dried out.  This way I didn't have to add chips as often.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2014)

Trailsend said:


> I just got a new smoker.  It says in the manual to wet, not soak.  Do you suppose this got started to put a little moisture into the smokehouse instead of putting water in your drip pan?  With my old smoker I did it both ways never realized any difference. The old smoker had a larger wood chip tray.  What I did do was add dry chips to the center and soaked chips around the edge.  The dry chips started smoking right away. The soaked chips obviously started smoking when they dried out.  This way I didn't have to add chips as often.



There's no need to add moisture to the smoke chamber. This is another misnomer. Water pans were put into inefficient smokers as an attempt to control heat fluctuations. This doesn't work well as the water reaches it's boiling point it will add steam which cools the smoker. As the water boils and evaporates the mass in the water pan decreases which will make the smoker temps unstable. As more evaporation occurs and the pan goes dry the smokers temps will stabilize, but at a higher temp than when there was water in the pan. Using no water in the pan or filling it with a solid mass is better for maintaining temps and helping with temp swings than using water. 

As for chips, I have too used to soak until I learned from an old timer that the chips smolder better when dry. I haven't used chips for years. I switched to using 2"-3" chunks. One or two at a time is plenty they smolder for a long time.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 30, 2014)

From one Hoosier to another, Welcome to the forum.

As you are new to smoking, now is the perfect time to get a good assessment as how to smoke.  First get a note book and start a smoking log.  You will want to keep record of the type of species of the wood, the type of wood, dust, chips, pellets or chunks and the amount by weight.  What you are cooking along with the ambient, internal smoker and internal product temps, color the density of the smoke and the time in the smoke.

  It may seem like a lot of work in the beginning, but will become invaluable information in the future.  You can keep records of your results by smoking and observing the results by smoking crackers.  It will give you a good idea of the difference each change makes.  By taking the time to do this now will answer many questions you may have in the future.

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## zach87colts (Dec 30, 2014)

I will definitely start a log that's a great idea mr t.                And dirt sailor I have a bag of big chunks my mother got me and wasn't sure I could use them in gonna use them now on New Years any special way I need to do those?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 30, 2014)

Your mom knows what's up. that is cool. Just remember you do not want white billowy smoke or brown yucky smoke. the best smoke is a thin blue stream of good smelling smoke. You can't go wrong with that. do not be shy in asking even the most rudimentary questions as you are getting started. Lord knows I wish I knew all that I know now when I first started out.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 30, 2014)

timberjet said:


> Your mom knows what's up. that is cool. Just remember you do not want white billowy smoke. the best smoke is a thin blue stream of good smelling smoke. You can't go wrong with that.


Many feel this way and that is fine, but by keeping good notes and trying different techniques, you will discover there are many uses for different colors and densities of smoke and at the same time put you ahead of many others.

  Experience will be your best teacher.  You will be smoking for years to come, now is the time to learn the basics.  You will end up with a wide variety of smoking possibilities.

Tom


----------



## preble (Jan 7, 2015)

Spread your chips out let them dry up in the sun, they will be fine. Just don't let them sit in a pile...they will mold up quickly.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2015)

timberjet said:


> You didn't smoke anything with those chips my friend you steamed your meat with them. Yes you can use them to smoke with once they dry out. I don't know how the soaking wood thing got started but it does not work. Wet wood emits steam not smoke.


I don't get it either. Soak wood dries and eventually burns.....so what's the point.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 7, 2015)

Zach,

Great advice here by seasoned and knowledgeable members...You can learn a great deal from these guys/gals .

No need to soak any type of wood...As stated above it will just add more moisture and steam to your smoke.

Happy Smoking,  John


----------

